
Unicoder.js - getdavidhiggins
http://tholman.com/unicoder.js/
======
cabirum
This relies on limited number of precomposed characters and browser fallbacks
to a font containing them. Chrome/Windows cannot display anything except first
and second-to-last lines, IE and FF work fine though.

You could instead use combining characters (\u20dd, \u20df) to decorate any
unicode char, but the number of fonts supporting this feature is extremely
limited. One such font is Cambria on Windows, but spaces should be used to
properly center a char inside enclosing mark (<char> \+ space + \u20dd) [1]. I
wonder if a font exists which fully supports combining chars and contains
metrics for centering them.

[1]
[http://jsbin.com/cuxogojivo/2/edit?html,css,output](http://jsbin.com/cuxogojivo/2/edit?html,css,output)

